# 90 Gallon Smoker Build with Pictures



## mcgyverism (Dec 22, 2014)

I started my first build last month with Zero knowledge on Smokers.

I'd like to give a special thanks to my Buddy Vince, who is a member here, and builds smokers professionally.  He emailed me all the links to various calculators, and information, and Me blowing up his cell phone with many questions.

http://feldoncentral.com/bbqcalculator.html?

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/141196/quick-and-easy-food-grate-frames

Second my Father who took all the Data from Vince, and put it into a SolidWorks 3D program for me.

And last, to this board, and everyone who has posted pictures of what they have done.  It was all VERY Helpful.

     This was my first build, so I know what I did wrong, what needs to be done in what order, and what I'll do better on the next build.

All of this was done with a Lincoln Century 80 Amp welder.  Since the welder can't handle 1/4" steel, all welds were an overlap weld.

It all started when my landlord gave me a busted compressor over the summer.













tank.jpg



__ mcgyverism
__ Dec 22, 2014





   













tank1.jpg



__ mcgyverism
__ Dec 22, 2014


















tank2.jpg



__ mcgyverism
__ Dec 22, 2014






I still haven't figured out how to draw and cut a straight line over a curved tank.  But my Buddy Vince says he has a flexible straight edge.  That will come in handy on the next build, since this was an eye balled cut, then a little more here, and then some more here.













Tank3.jpg



__ mcgyverism
__ Dec 22, 2014


















FireBox1.jpg



__ mcgyverism
__ Dec 22, 2014


















FireBox3.jpg



__ mcgyverism
__ Dec 22, 2014





   













FireBoxBooBoo.jpg



__ mcgyverism
__ Dec 22, 2014


















FireBoxDerror.jpg



__ mcgyverism
__ Dec 22, 2014


















FireBoxWeld.jpg



__ mcgyverism
__ Dec 22, 2014






Fire Box is 19" x 19" x 19"  using 1/4" steel.  Here is a BooBoo I did.  I decided to make a square intake hole instead of the half moon.  But when I lined up the FB to the tank, My hole was to big.  I had to weld a piece back in, then re-cut the proper opening.  And it was STILL wrong!!  I had to make it even bigger on the inside, and cover the large gap on the outside.













FireBoxHinges.jpg



__ mcgyverism
__ Dec 22, 2014





   













FireBoxInlet.jpg



__ mcgyverism
__ Dec 22, 2014


















FireBox4.jpg



__ mcgyverism
__ Dec 22, 2014


















Grate1.jpg



__ mcgyverism
__ Dec 22, 2014





   













Grate2.jpg



__ mcgyverism
__ Dec 22, 2014


















FireBox5.jpg



__ mcgyverism
__ Dec 22, 2014






The grate is 5/8" steel instead of rebar.













FireBoxLatch.jpg



__ mcgyverism
__ Dec 22, 2014






The latch was some extra stuff laying around.  the partial half moon opening.  Still needs a handle so it won't be hot to the touch.













TankFireBox1.jpg



__ mcgyverism
__ Dec 22, 2014


















TankwithLegs2.jpg



__ mcgyverism
__ Dec 22, 2014


















CutDoor.jpg



__ mcgyverism
__ Dec 22, 2014






Legs are 2" steel pipe.  Very Heavy Duty!

I was suppose to use 2" flat stock on the FB, but I used 1" x 1/8" angle instead.  Because of this, I was short a 10' piece of angle for one of the grates.  I also used the 2" on the tank door instead of 1" flat stock.  I used the cut off dome piece to help bend the 2" flat stock so it would contour to the tank on the door.  NEXT time, I will use thinner 1", the 2" is to hard to bend!













TankBurnOut.jpg



__ mcgyverism
__ Dec 22, 2014






Yeah I know...the handle is crooked.  It is my first time building a smoker, give me a break..













DoorHinges.jpg



__ mcgyverism
__ Dec 22, 2014






Hinges are 1/4" steel.  Was going to buy some, but i had all this extra stuff, so these where free.













45bend1.jpg



__ mcgyverism
__ Dec 22, 2014


















45bend2.jpg



__ mcgyverism
__ Dec 22, 2014






There is a link on the top of this post from a guy on this forum who made grates using one long piece of 1" x 1" x 1/8", and only one weld.  *A Freaking Genius.*   This first grate including welding the expanded metal took me 1.5 hours.  Mostly measure, check, measure, check, measure, cut.













GrateRails2.jpg



__ mcgyverism
__ Dec 22, 2014


















Grate Rails1.jpg



__ mcgyverism
__ Dec 22, 2014






Notice the tank color?  I did a burn out with a huge log fire.  The paint on the outside bubbled and fell off.  Any left over paint was like powder.













FirstGrae.jpg



__ mcgyverism
__ Dec 22, 2014


















GratesDone.jpg



__ mcgyverism
__ Dec 22, 2014


















Sanded2.jpg



__ mcgyverism
__ Dec 22, 2014






Notice the chimney stack?  I will remember to cut the chimney hole only AFTER I have built the grates for the inside.

I had cut the hole first.  Now it's a tad over the top grate, and does not go in to the bottom grate.  Next time I will cut it last, and put it farther over so it can be inserted farther inside the tank.  Chimney is a 2' x 4" steel pipe.  Very Heavy!!













Sanded4.jpg



__ mcgyverism
__ Dec 22, 2014


----------



## jeffro510 (Dec 22, 2014)

Looks great, buddy!


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 22, 2014)

WOW! You are very talented! When can we start mine?


----------



## hickorybutt (Dec 22, 2014)

Looks great.  Pretty dog as well.


----------



## mcgyverism (Dec 22, 2014)

That's my Puppy Parker.  100% AKC German shepherd pup.  He's 9 months old, and a tad over 100 lbs.













Parker.jpg



__ mcgyverism
__ Dec 22, 2014


















Parker1.jpg



__ mcgyverism
__ Dec 22, 2014


----------



## themule69 (Dec 22, 2014)

Nice looking smoker. I see some great Q in your future.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## gary s (Dec 22, 2014)

Nice build and dog pictures, probably wont be having anyone trying to steel your new toy 

Gary


----------



## mcgyverism (Dec 31, 2014)

I had my smoker all sanded and ready for paint.  Unfortunately it was to cold recently to paint.  I had a tarp over the smoker, and it rained for the past week.  Yesterday i had to re-sand the entire smoker because it started to rust on the outside, and I had water on the inside.  Water was coming in through the top of the chimney.

Using some left over steel, I made a hinged chimney cover, then painted my smoker.













IMAG0744.jpg



__ mcgyverism
__ Dec 31, 2014





   













IMAG0745.jpg



__ mcgyverism
__ Dec 31, 2014


















IMAG0746.jpg



__ mcgyverism
__ Dec 31, 2014


----------



## red12 (Dec 31, 2014)

Great work!  You are keeping me motivated.  I'm about halfway through my 200 gallon project.  I saw yours and it kept me from putting my smokestack in before I finish the racks so THANK YOU.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## gary s (Dec 31, 2014)

Nice Job,   I like that Chimney damper pretty cool design

Gary


----------



## huntnfish (Feb 6, 2015)

Very cool!  How many man hours do you think you have invested in this thing?  Looks like a lot of work.


----------



## mcgyverism (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm not sure how many hours, but it took three weeks of doing a little here, a little there.  And since I worked on it outside, I had to have nice weather to weld, or paint.


----------



## gary s (Feb 7, 2015)

Same here, when we build a smoker it's a little on the weekends since my #2 is busy, We haven't built one since last year he is so busy

Gary


----------

